
Handmade at Amazon - marklabedz
http://services.amazon.com/handmade/handmade.htm
======
dvh
Can software be considered handmade?

~~~
sssilver
Everything in the world is handmade. It's all about the tooling.

------
breakingcups
So Amazon takes on Etsy?

